

Purpose of a 'mystery key' on IBM PC 3270 keyboard - billpg
http://superuser.com/questions/290814/purpose-of-a-mystery-key-on-ibm-pc-3270-keyboard

======
adestefan
> It makes sense. I remember an old guy I knew doing proofreading of a
> document. To show that a character should be deleted, draw a line starting
> at the character, going to the upper right, and put a little loop on the
> end. It looks sort of like that picture!

I'm not that old (30) and was taught all the standard proofreading marks in
elementary school. Is this no longer common knowledge?

~~~
geoffpado
I'm only 22 and was taught the same marks in elementary school. I wouldn't
have recognized it on the key right away, but once it was mentioned, it made
sense.

~~~
camiller
My daughter is only 13, and is in fact being taught the same proofreading
marks.

------
byteCoder
Certainly, it appears that the insert and delete key icons are based on
classic proofreader's marks.

The caret above the "a" means insert. The a with the looped line through it
means delete.

